# Collinite 476s hard to remove?!



## Filtrum (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi guys

Waxed my car today, first time I have done it, bad I know! Used 476 as it was cheap and got good reviews but after I applied it I tried to buff it off and it was really hard!! I guess it was either because I applied too much or it was too cold but going for the first!! Am I correct or is this just normal for 476?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've not used 476 but I've used similar (collie 845 and FK1000) and they're all a pig to remove if you put it on too thick or leave them too long. Just try to apply as thinly as possible.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

It should be applied so thinly that you have a job seeing where you put it, only by looking at different angles can you see where you have applied it.
Then it has been applied correctly and you will have no trouble removing it.

Kev


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Filtrum said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Waxed my car today, first time I have done it, bad I know! Used 476 as it was cheap and got good reviews but after I applied it I tried to buff it off and it was really hard!! I guess it was either because I applied too much or it was too cold but going for the first!! *Am I correct or is this just normal for 476?*


Yes you are correct , no you are not correct 
Did you apply to the whole car before attempting to buff it off?
The instructions suggest a panel at a time, I have not tried 476 yet, but have some here to try out, see if it matches the hype or not 
As an earler respondant suggests, it should be on very thin that until it hazes, there is difficulty seeing where it was applied .

eg

there is polish on the drivers side of the bonnet










when a product hazes then it is time to buff it off










All I would had is save the microfibre towel for the final buff, if a product is difficult to buff then consider a cotten towel, as microfibre towels have their limits


----------



## Filtrum (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok will apply thinner coats next time. Cheers


----------



## Filtrum (Dec 31, 2010)

Yea done the whole car before trying to remove! Won't do that again.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Filtrum said:


> Yea done the whole car before trying to remove! Won't do that again.


It's a trap many fall into, some products do allow for the whole car to be applied with product


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

Most tips have already been given, like putting it on as thin as possible. And doing a panel at a time. If you still have problems buffing off, use a quick detailer to help removing the wax.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

As above, apply thinly and don't leave on for too long. 

I rewaxed my car last weekend with 476s. Did it in sections and buffed quickly. I did 2-3 "panels" at a time before buffing off. 

If you get any difficult areas, applying more wax will help remove the dried wax as the solvents will be present. Or something like that!


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

Yep applying more wax over the top of the hard to remove bits should soften the first layer


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

I did my car before winter with 476 - very thin coat, did the whole car then left it for 30mins, still buffed off very easy. The key is the thin coat though.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

usually do applying to say a wing and a door then remove, it doesn't need that long to go off, although as with any wax thin coat is the best way to make life easy


----------



## donkeyboy (Feb 9, 2011)

Filtrum said:


> Yea done the whole car before trying to remove! Won't do that again.


Yeah remember doing that the first time I used 915 :lol:


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Don't know about the 476 but HD wax recommend 15mins curing time, personal experience with this is it removes easier after about 30-40mins.
Very thin layer though as everyone is saying, don't pretend you're buttering bread!


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

Same for all waxes,thin layer allways :thumb:


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

donkeyboy said:


> Yeah remember doing that the first time I used 915 :lol:


Been there too!
Second time I wet the applicator with QD, very thin coat, two panels then buff then next two and so one :detailer:
I don't get caught twice


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

476 or 845 are very easy to work with. Apply very thin with a damp foam applicator and remove 10 minutes after appliction. This means I wax the car for half and start to wipe it of where I started Then the next half.


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Black Widow said:


> 476 or 845 are very easy to work with. Apply very thin with a damp foam applicator and remove 10 minutes after appliction. This means I wax the car for half and start to wipe it of where I started Then the next half.


Totally right!

Using a damp applicator changes a lot, I usually add a spritz of qd on the pad. Wax the entire car very thin and then remove. Works like a charm!


----------



## GeRoY (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi all!

Can i ask that the 3M quick wax is ok for topping up the protection and the shine of the Collinite 476s? It wont remove the 2 layers of Collinite 476s? Thanks in advance for the answers.


----------

